# What to do Now??



## metalfan (May 26, 2010)

My sister is pursuing B.sc. Biochem. Hons. from Venky aka Venkateshwara college 2nd  I wonder wat are the prospects After This course leaving Msc.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 26, 2010)

Apart from M.Sc, I guess she could join B.Tech/B.E. Biotechnology/Bio-chemical engineering, or even Chemical Engineering (Chemical requires at least one maths subject in B.Sc) via lateral (2nd year) entry scheme.

Or, she could do an MBA in any stream - some universities even offer MBA in Biotechnology I think, that would work fine and offer a good pay package. Or, if she is inclined towards software, she can do an MCA.


----------



## sharetips002 (Aug 18, 2010)

i have done BCA from IGNOU and now i want to pursuing MCA so what university is good for me?

Please help me?



Intraday Tips

 Nifty Tips
 Commodity Tips


----------

